#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 十大忠貞不二的癡心動物

## 影狼

沒有動物資訊的版...那就貼這唄~

“一夫一妻制”在動物王國中並不多見，這裏介紹10種對情感忠貞不二的動物，它們是動物界中的癡心者。


*普拉裏田鼠*


　　這種田鼠名叫普拉裏（Prarie Vole）。雄普拉裏鼠一輩子只和將處女之身獻給它的雌普拉裏鼠生活。雄普拉裏鼠不但不會多看其它雌鼠一眼，甚至還會攻擊其它雌鼠。目前，科學家已經將普拉裏鼠的癡情行爲和它們腦中分泌的荷爾蒙聯係起來。科學家認爲，這種荷爾蒙不但讓普拉裏鼠夫婦間保持著長期穩定的伴侶關係，還讓他們天生就對可能破壞家庭的第3者具有進攻性。


*企鵝*


　　當影片《帝企鵝日記》播出後，許多人都將帝企鵝奉爲單配偶動物的典範。事實上，在交配季節裏，企鵝只有一個性伴侶且夫婦共同哺育幼崽，但他們的忠貞只能保持一個交配季節。等到了下一個交配季節，它們通常還會尋找新的伴侶。


*窄頭雙髻鲨* 


　　科學家曾認爲，雌性窄頭雙髻鲨有不同的性伴侶並將不同的雄鲨精子儲存在體內供今後孕育幼鲨，於是雌性窄頭雙髻鲨産下的每胎小鲨魚都可能有若幹個父親。然而，當研究人員對不同胎的小鲨魚做親子鑒定時卻有了驚人的發現——大部分幼鲨都是同一個父親的孩子。研究結果表明，雌性窄頭雙髻鲨可能只與同一條雄鲨進行交配，也可能與多條雄鲨交配但只儲存來自一條雄鲨的精子。


*琵琶魚* 


　　生活在深海中的琵琶魚有十分奇特的一夫一妻制。雄魚交配時會在雌魚側腹部咬一口。雌魚從體內釋放的一種特殊酶讓雄魚的嘴和雌魚的皮膚結合在一起，且雄魚和雌魚的血液開始流通。一旦結合爲一體後，雄魚便會不斷萎縮，直至成爲雌魚體外能産生精子的生殖腺。一條雌性琵琶魚通常會同時被數條雄魚附體。


*狼*


　　和企鵝一樣，狼會在不同階段有不同的伴侶，這意味著它們一生會有多個伴侶，但一個階段只有一個。而母狼基本上都只與一只公狼交配，除非這只公狼死掉、被逐出狼群或是因受傷和體弱等原因不能繁殖後代。


*喀氏小羚羊* 


　　和大部分單配偶哺乳動物不同的是，這種非洲小羚羊中的雄性雖然只有一個“老婆”但不會幫“老婆”養育幼崽。


*紅背蜥蜴* 


　　雄性的紅背蜥蜴愛“吃醋”，它們一旦懷疑配偶不忠或僅僅是與其它異性來往過密，就會攻擊配偶身體或是進行性虐待。但研究顯示，“水性楊花”的雌性紅背蜥蜴也習慣了丈夫的這種“小心眼”，與其它受一夫一妻制約束的雌性動物相比，雌性紅背蜥蜴能更熟練地逃脫丈夫的懲罰。


*黑禿鷹*


　　對黑禿鷹而言，一夫一妻制是需要強制執行的。如果有黑禿鷹被發現和配偶以外的異性發生性關係，它們不但會遭到配偶的懲罰還會受到周圍其它禿鷹的攻擊。


*白頭鷹*


　　白頭鷹是忠貞不渝的象征，它們不但保持著一夫一妻制，且直到配偶死去前都不會有其它性伴侶。近期的研究表明，對鷹類雄性的DNA檢測證實，肉食鳥類動物基本上都是單配偶動物。


*阿吉普奧蘭提亞蜘蛛*


　　許多雄蜘蛛都與雌蜘蛛交配時或交配後死去，因爲雌蜘蛛會吞食配偶。而雄性的阿吉普奧蘭提亞（Argiope aurantia）蜘蛛卻在交配時自願犧牲自己的生殖器。交配時，雄性的阿吉普奧蘭提亞蜘蛛會將生殖器的一部分留在雌蜘蛛體內，這使得雌蜘蛛就像是中世紀被係上了貞操帶的婦女，再也無法與其它雄蜘蛛交配。


來源：國際在線 （責任編輯：張莉）

----------


## DarkDragon

原來狼也是忠貞不二阿.....囧
　　　　
話說蜘蛛的那招還真厲害
　　　　
強迫別蜘蛛不能 XD

----------


## 小步

麻煩把蜘蛛那一張縮小(房屋差點被我叫壞了ˊˋ)

好大一隻，小步嚇死了(怕怕)

@Q@ 狼是痴心動物 耶耶耶!!

如果人類也是就好ˊˋ唉~~

謝謝分享~

----------


## 影狼

本狼不知道要怎麼縮小圖片耶 @@
貼的時候沒想那麼多 真是對不起嚇到小步囉~

狼不僅是一夫一妻制 狼爸爸會幫忙獵食 其他狼群成員還會一起照顧小狼呢!

----------


## 小步

> 本狼不知道要怎麼縮小圖片耶 @@
> 貼的時候沒想那麼多 真是對不起嚇到小步囉~
> 
> 狼不僅是一夫一妻制 狼爸爸會幫忙獵食 其他狼群成員還會一起照顧小狼呢!


沒關西啦=w=" 影狼(你的大頭是藍影改造的齁，用原圖改造不好啦，下次小步幫你畫(爆炸)

(第一次看到這麼大的蜘蛛，而且在電腦撥放，難免會 消音)

建議下次可以 停留很多格，打 注意!!(後面有噁心的蜘蛛，如果不想看，請轉為首頁~謝謝)

小步 怕蜘蛛，但就是不怕無毒毛毛蟲...(回音:廢話，你養了六代的蠶寶寶了 某步:是嗎?)

----------


## Silarce

我一直以為狼是終生一夫一妻
原來不同階段會有不同的配偶= =
還是說不同的狼種也會有所不同?

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

階級高的狼就可以繁殖後代，
但較低級的就不能！
這樣會不會不太公平！
如果是較大的狼群，
可能有很多的雄狼也想繁殖下一代！
那可能會引起其他狼的叛變！

----------


## 阿奴比斯

> 階級高的狼就可以繁殖後代，
> 但較低級的就不能！
> 這樣會不會不太公平！
> 如果是較大的狼群，
> 可能有很多的雄狼也想繁殖下一代！
> 那可能會引起其他狼的叛變！


想交配就必須當狼王   要當狼王就與現在的狼王決鬥  這樣

如果說叛變的話  狼王輸了 應該也只能服從了

----------


## Meow

我這種的最公平了，誰都可以交配到，只是一點都不忠貞了。生出來的4個小豹裡面每個爸爸都不一樣。  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 隼

普拉裏田鼠．．．．
如果婚姻破壞者是自己的兒子．．．．
（迷：明明就是人類才會這樣）
牠們還真恩愛．．．．
如果把荷爾蒙抽出來會怎樣？！
如果把那種荷爾蒙注射到人類身上．．．．．．．
（迷：別做那種可怕的幻想．．．．）

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗷嗷嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚~~~~~  (高興地嗥叫)
有狼耶
太好了!

沒想到狼也是十大忠貞不二
行一夫一妻
話說這照片中的狼還蠻帥的...

----------


## Owla

> 我一直以為狼是終生一夫一妻
> 原來不同階段會有不同的配偶= =
> 還是說不同的狼種也會有所不同?


跟我的想法ㄧ樣啊!!!!!!ˊˋ
我原本也以為
狼是終生一夫一妻
結果不同時期也會有不同的伴侶　|||OTL
(嚴重受到打擊......)

----------


## 鵺影

看了一下，真正符合標題的只有幾個，
其他都是假性、附帶有條件的忠心。

話說之前也看到一則新聞，
是台灣森林系的研究生有了新的發現，
過去號稱忠心不二的畫眉鳥，
其實生下來一窩的小鳥有百分之二十會是不同血緣，
也就是有一方外遇...XD

----------


## 紅峽青燦

紅背蜥蜴那張照片是蠑嫄吧
並不是紅背蜥蜴啊

話說紅背蜥蜴應該是俗名
提供學名的話
更容易變真偽啊

----------


## 大漠之狼

其實狼，上次在下經過某個網站查到的是，
一夫一妻制，母狼基本上都只與一只公狼交配，除非這只公狼死掉、被逐出狼群或是因受傷和體弱等原因不能繁殖後代。 

另一半死去，或者被逐出，受傷體弱以至於不能繁殖後代，
另一半才會尋找新的伴侶。

前面的那網站沒打呢!

----------


## 狼の寂

狼很忠貞這一點是不可否認的事實 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
一匹狼其一生只會有一個伴侶，除非是伴侶死掉之後則有可能再另行組成家庭
但此這種事情發生的機率不大，而通常發生在狼群首領身上的機率較大

有些書籍也有提到這方面相關的故事
好比說: 阿．西頓的<<狼王羅勃>>中
「羅勃」這傳奇性的狼王為了自己死去的妻子「布蘭嘉」而選擇去送死
羅勃無比忠貞的愛實在偉大非常
令咱欣佩不已

若是人類，肯定很少有人願意這麼做
可見狼的心所含有的情感是多麼的豐沛
絕對不是像那些人類所講的那樣是凶狠、殘暴的存在

而反觀人類的心呢?   是無比的汙濁、醜陋
根本無法與狼崇高的心與牠們的忠貞相提並論


狼真的是一種了不得的生物吶~ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## wingwolf

那個，誰說狼是嚴格的一生一夫一妻制來著
*討論一個物種的普遍動物行為可不可以不要提小說和個體單例啊*（掩面



> *表1
> 美國明尼蘇達州上級國家森林（SNF）種群中配偶的親緣關係和曆史情況。
> 
>  
> 表2
> 美國阿拉斯加德奈利國家公園和自然保護區（Denali）種群中配偶的親緣關係和曆史情況。*
> 
> ——來自【文獻翻譯】近親繁殖在灰狼種群中常見嗎？
> 雖然不是完全講狼的婚配製度，但還是有很多細節可供參考


其實哺乳動物里一夫一妻制是蠻少的（而且很多都是有時限性的，比如每個繁殖期或幼崽撫養期的配偶都有差別）
相較之下鳥類中占得比例要大得多，並且有相當一部份是一生制的，可惜這裡上榜的反而挺少呢~

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

想當初我就是被狼愛情吸引,漸漸喜歡上狼的~~~

----------

